# Hardcore Rural Emergency Shelter



## WoodRose (Dec 13, 2012)

If the SHTF and you're in cattle country - make use of it.

Google wattle and daub. Houses have been made from it for many years - always consider where your heat source will be, so they don't catch fire.

Dung is also a good source of heating.


----------

